# 4 wheel drive on a 95 Chev Blazer [Resolved]



## Lickitysplit (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a 1995 Chevy Blazer that has push button 4 wheel drive. When I go to engage the 4 wheel drive the transfer case and drive shaft engage but the front wheels don't turn. What could be causing this?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Is it actually turning that front driveshaft? Sounds odd if shaft is turning and nothing happens...


----------



## Lickitysplit (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes the front drive shaft is turning. There is a shift cable that runs from the side of the pumpkin to a vacuum actuator under the battery, I've been told that this could be the problem. The cable also goes to a shift shaft fork that goes into a thrust washer that pushes the carrier connector which makes the front wheels turn. I am thinking that something may be broke in there if it's not the cable itself. Was wondering if someone had this problem before and what they did to fix it. Was hoping to get some answers here so I don't have to take it in.....afraid this is what is going to happen.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Check all those vacuum lines...seen them give more trouble than anything else.


----------



## Lickitysplit (Jan 1, 2007)

Been there done that........vacuum lines all work. I am thinking that it is broke somewhere in that cable or in the fork.


----------



## Lickitysplit (Jan 1, 2007)

Every thing works, just can't figure out why the front axels don't turn. I don't wanna tear the front end apart and not get it back together. Was hoping maybe someone out there has had a problem like this before and would have some quick answers!


----------



## dre43jun (Dec 26, 2006)

*Vacume actuator*

Please check to see if the vacume actuator under the battery tray is moving when you shift the truck into 4x4 if it does not move then check for vacume at the actuator when the truck is in 4x4 with the enngine runnung. 

If there is no vacume then check the vacume switch at the top rear of the transfere case it has three vacume lines going to it one from the engine one to a vent and the other to the actuator these switches stick alot and a new one is about 20 $ should be a easy fix if there is vacume at the switch and none at the actuator then replace the vacume switch on the transfere case...


DRE43JUN KEG Automotive


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

start it up, and without getting under it, find a spot where you can see that fork, and then push the button a few times and see if it's moving properly.

it might just not be moving far enough.

replacing all that vaccuum hose is a great idea, as well as doing a vaccum check at the actuator with it engaged.


----------



## Lickitysplit (Jan 1, 2007)

I have the problem fixed......Thanks for all your suggestions. It wasn't any of the vacuum lines.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

What did it actually turn out to be?


----------



## Lickitysplit (Jan 1, 2007)

It was an internal problem......the fork was busted.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ouch, i can only imagine that cost you a chunk of change to fix.


----------



## Lickitysplit (Jan 1, 2007)

not really, found a used front end with cable assembly for $165............8 hours later my wife drove off with a smile on her face again


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds like you came out of this very good Lickitysplit!:grin: 
Gonna mark this one Resolved.


----------

